

Show HN: Node-email-verification – verify user signup with Node and MongoDB - stdako
https://github.com/StDako/node-email-verification

======
jdawg77
That's very cool, thanks for sharing! Starred the repo.

We're building some similar stuff in node / mongo / js:
[https://github.com/jgoodrich77/hookupJS](https://github.com/jgoodrich77/hookupJS)

User / group management in particular.

